# Australia or NewZealand or Canada



## ravinder reddy (May 29, 2013)

Hi Freinds,

I have 5 years of IT experience on BI (Informatica) with age (30) and MCA.

I have 50 points and need to score 10 more points from IELTS with band 7.
I am looking for other options if i am unable to score 7 band in my IELTS, what can be the alternatives. I need your valuables suggestions for the decision making.
I want to choose any other country depends on your expertise suggestions.

Should i to Australia on Regional provisional visa (subclass-489) 

or 

will the Newzealand be a good option ( and why)

or

will the Canada be a good option ( and why)
or any other suggestions you like to give


Please help me in choosing the better option.


----------



## ravinder reddy (May 29, 2013)

and how is the IT market in these 3 countries?


----------

